

Cleerk – the search engine that finds buyers for you - cleerk
http://www.cleerk.com

======
anigbrowl
Scanning Craigslist for buy requests is a bit primitive, but I do like the
design. A problem with using Craigslist (besides the possibility of being
sued/blocked for scraping) is that for most items, out-of-area approaches are
likely to be declined as spam or scams. As someone into electronic musical
instruments (some of which are rare or obscure), I've received an almost
uniformly negative response to offers made outside of my travel radius (ie
'could I send you money by paypal and you ship your item to me?'). For that
matter Craigslist itself warns that such offers are probably scams.

I do really like your bold design. I think you should rework the back end -
build up _large_ database of items for sale on eBay, Amazon, etc. to establish
median prices and turnaround times, then position your service as an automated
placement assistant. Yeah, others are already working that model but you have
nicer design, so work that angle.

